# 220 Year Old Elk Antlers



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It appears that today is the day for elk stories

https://www.rmef.org/elk-network/elk-antlers-snagged-on-anchor-date-back-220-years/

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

